# Duda sobre frecuencia, amplitud, alcance, y velocidad de ondas.



## CaCo (Abr 29, 2012)

Estoy empezando a estudiar electrónica y tengo unas dudas básicas que no consigo aclarar.

¿Me podríais aclarar la relación que existe entre la Frecuencia de onda y la amplitud? ¿Y entre la Frecuencia y el alcance?

¿Puede ser que a mayor frecuencia, la amplitud y el alcance de onda sea menor? 

Y en cuanto a la amplitud, ¿a mayor amplitud, mayor velocidad de propagación de onda? Estoy hecho un lío.

Gracias y Saludos


----------



## chclau (Abr 29, 2012)

No hay relación entre la frecuencia de una onda y su amplitud. 

La frecuencia de una onda SI influye en su propagación, por varias razones. Las ondas de mayor frecuencia se atenúan, en el espacio libre, más que las ondas de menor frecuencia. Hay además diferencia en sus modos de propagación, las ondas de alta frecuencia no rebotan en las capas de la ionosfera, las ondas de menor frecuencia, sí. Por eso se puede escuchar AM a grandes distancias (frecuencias de cientos de kHz), pero FM no (frecuencias de decenas de MHz).

No hay relación entre la amplitud de una onda y su velocidad de propagación, las ondas electromagnéticas se propagan siempre a la velocidad de la luz, independientemente de su amplitud y frecuencia. La diferencia está en el tipo de materiales que pueden atravesar, una onda de radio atraviesa las paredes, la luz visible, no. La luz visible atraviesa los vidrios, la radiación ultravioleta, no.

Espero que te haya ayudado un poco.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Abr 29, 2012)

Solo un pequeño aporte más a lo que ya te explicaron.
La frecuencia es la cantidad de veces que la señal sube y baja por segundo (dicho de manera muy grosera), y la amplitud es cuanta diferencia hay entre la parte más "alta" de la señal y la más "baja".


----------



## CaCo (Abr 29, 2012)

Vale, la velocidad de onda en relación con la amplitud me queda clara. Gracias compañero.

A ver, entiendo entonces que si la frecuencia es la cantidad de veces que la señal sube y baja por segundo (de forma grosera como tu dices), la amplitud será mayor o menor en relación al tiempo que tarda en producirse esa subida y bajada de onda, no? A ver, si la velocidad es la misma (entiendo que siempre que no cambie de medio) el tiempo que tarda en completarse esa frecuencia variará en relación a la amplitud de esa onda, no?

Yo entiendo esta relación: a mayor frecuencia, menor amplitud y menor alcance.

¿Qué tendría eso de cierto?

P.D. Mayor frecuencia significa mayor cantidad de ciclos por segundo, no?

Perdón si lio mucho pero me cuesta un poco entenderlo.

Gracias compañeros.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Abr 29, 2012)

La amplitud no tiene nada que ver con la frecuencia. Por ejemplo, una señal de 1 MHz que tiene una amplitud de 2 volts pico a pico (entre la parte más alta y la más baja) con respecto a otra señal de 1 MHz que tiene 100 volts pico a pico sigue siendo de la misma frecuencia, solo varió la amplitud.
Con respecto al alcance ya te lo explicó chclau, "digamos" que a mayor amplitud (mayor potencia suponiendo una misma carga como ser la antena), tenés mayor alcance, ésto es válido para cualquier frecuencia. Y con respecto a la frecuencia vs. alcance, en términos generales, las señales de mayor frecuencia tienen más atenuación con respecto a la distancia. Por ejemplo, con una emisora de FM -100 MHz- (como ya te dijeron) que tenga 1 kW de salida, vas a tener un alcance de 50 kMts (por decir algo), y con esa misma potencia en 7 MHz vas a tener un alcance de miles de kilómetros.

PD: efectivamente mayor frecuencia son más ciclos por segundo.


----------



## jkogg (Abr 29, 2012)

Articulo, en ingles, algunos conceptos para el calculo del alcance de los sistemas de radio frecuencia...

la distancia es en millas y la altura de antenas en pies, estas consideraciones son aplicables para sistemas de radios de dos vías, de banda estrecha, para sistemas de banda ancha t.v. y fm comercial se debe considerar el ancho de banda...


----------



## CaCo (Abr 30, 2012)

Gracias compañeros. Todo aclarado! : D


----------

